# NY: The Westchester D&D Workshop



## Gotham Gamemaster (Dec 21, 2006)

The Westchester D&D Workshop is a gaming group for mature players interested in cinematic roleplaying:

http://dnd.meetup.com/918/

Games will be monthly, 11a-9p, at The Phoenix of Westchester gamestore located in Scarsdale.


----------

